# Smelly feet!!



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

I have noticed something strange.... Maizy seems to have smelly feet????

She got groomed on Monday and today I noticed a doggy smell, her body smells fine but her feet phew!!! Its hard to describe the smell but it is like a doggy smell!!

She has been out playing on the concrete and the grass but am wondering if this is normal??

I might use biogroom on them today see how we go!!

Any advice welcome!!:blink:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Have you checked the "nail beds" Lisa to see if she might have a fungus infection there?


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Have you checked the "nail beds" Lisa to see if she might have a fungus infection there?


I have just had a good check and they seem fine she doesn't mind me looking at them or touching them and if they were sore I imagine she wouldn't be to keen on me doing this!

The fur inbetween her paw pads is a little red and I have noticed her licking them but not in a vicious way more like a cat grooming themselves??? Im confused she doesn't seem in pain though just odd!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

If you have dettol liquid you might put a tiny bit in water & wash between the pads---otherwise try a mild vinegar mix each day for a while & see if that helps. I would also suggest CCs Peace & Kindness (w. collidal silver) as a wash. 
I have never had to try any of these ideas, but they are all safe at the least. 
Just one more thought, the reneu that I use around the eyes would also be worth a try.


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> If you have dettol liquid you might put a tiny bit in water & wash between the pads---otherwise try a mild vinegar mix each day for a while & see if that helps.


Thanks do you think it might be some kind of yeast and I need to neutralise it as such??

She has been on fromm grain free but this time I decided to try grain inclusive so am wondering if its got anything to do with that? Its also been very hot here so guess it could be allergies too! She doesn't seem distressed which is good!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am not sure what it is Lisa, but I try to start w/simple, healthy/safe stuff & see if it makes a difference. It could certainly be the food since it is new & you changed it up a bit.


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> I am not sure what it is Lisa, but I try to start w/simple, healthy/safe stuff & see if it makes a difference. It could certainly be the food since it is new & you changed it up a bit.


I had some cider vinegar so mixed that with water- much more water then vinegar so will try that for the next few days and see if there is any improvement thanks for your advice!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I wonder if it's from licking her feet?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Leila'sMommy said:


> I wonder if it's from licking her feet?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I am wondering that???


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I know when we first got Jojo, he had a yeast infections in between his toes and it made his feet stink. Try to keep her from licking them. I wonder if the shampoo the groomer used is making her lick. I know when my groomer has "spa day" and it is a flavored shampoo instead of the normal one, Izzy doesn't like the smell and will lick her self, then she smells like doggie breath and not good anymore. Keep her feet dry if possible, make sure if she goes out in the grass, you rinse and dry them for her. The more she licks them, the more they stay wet and the more of a chance she could get a yeast infection, making them itch, making her lick, and it just becomes a terrible circle that is hard to break.


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

IzzysBellasMom said:


> I know when we first got Jojo, he had a yeast infections in between his toes and it made his feet stink. Try to keep her from licking them. I wonder if the shampoo the groomer used is making her lick. I know when my groomer has "spa day" and it is a flavored shampoo instead of the normal one, Izzy doesn't like the smell and will lick her self, then she smells like doggie breath and not good anymore. Keep her feet dry if possible, make sure if she goes out in the grass, you rinse and dry them for her. The more she licks them, the more they stay wet and the more of a chance she could get a yeast infection, making them itch, making her lick, and it just becomes a terrible circle that is hard to break.


That is the smell doggy smell hmmm I haven't seen her licking much just occasionally but I will keep an eve on it and have used the bio groom and then the water and vinegar!! If it gets any worse then I will take her to vets but its not bright red fur just a tinge on her paw pad not on top of her paw!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Sometimes the groomer irritates that area when they clean the hair out between the paws, then they lick!


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

mdbflorida said:


> Sometimes the groomer irritates that area when they clean the hair out between the paws, then they lick!


Maybe her fur between her paws was very long before it was cut so thought that might have been bothering her!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Does it by any chance smell like Fritos? (corn chips)

And I agree that chewing/licking the feet can cause an odor that is unique to it's own. My oldest likes to chew her nails. Not her paws. And when she's doing that and her fur is wet, I can smell it. But it's fine once it's dry.

Just a couple of thoughts, I used to use BioGroom years ago and found it to be pretty drying when used weekly. Perhaps something a bit more soothing/moisturizing may help. Dr. Karen Becker recommends using just a tiny bit of betadine in about 1 inch of water. Mix it to where it's the color of iced tea. And let her walk around in it for a few minutes and pat dry. I would do that every evening after her last time outside to potty for a week or so and see if that helps with the yeasty bacteria that is happening right now. Supposedly it won't stain white hair mixed to the color of iced tea. Don't know anything about CC Peace and Kindness but know they are a good company and make nice products. And I LOVE collodial silver for situations like this. PurePaws makes the highest form of pure collodial silver in a spray that you can use instead of the iodine wash and simply spray it on and in between her toes a couple of times a day for a few days to see if that helps.

And since it seemed to show up right when you tried a food with some grains in it, I would go back to grain free now rather then finish the bag, and see if you notice a difference. Might want to consider giving her a probiotic as well since it seems she may have an imbalance of good to bad flora right now.


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Does it by any chance smell like Fritos? (corn chips)
> 
> And I agree that chewing/licking the feet can cause an odor that is unique to it's own. My oldest likes to chew her nails. Not her paws. And when she's doing that and her fur is wet, I can smell it. But it's fine once it's dry.
> 
> ...


Thanks Crystal yes I guess you could describe the smell kind of like that don't get me wrong its not strong just noticeable!! 

I don't often use the bio groom normally only if she any poo stuck in her fur or anything like that so not too often at all!

I will have a look at those products and see what I can get over here in the UK and see how we go thanks for the recommendations!

We are well over 3/4 of the way through the bag of food so not sure if this would have started earlier if it was food related! I have a bag of grain free surf and turf in the freezer and also a bag of pork and applesauce fromm she has never had the pork and applesauce before but has had the surf and surf before so which one do you think I should try next??

What probiotic would you advise??

Thanks so much Crystal for all your recommendations!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I always described the smell as popcorn, but yes I guess it does smell like corn chips!!


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Ace every time no fail steps in his tee tee. I guess that wouldn't really be a doggie smell though.


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

I have just ordered a colloidal silver spray from amazon should be here Monday! Hopefully will work has lots of good reviews for humans too maybe I should use it- I had never heard of it before but apparently its great for lots of things! Thanks!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Maizy Moo's Mum said:


> Thanks Crystal yes I guess you could describe the smell kind of like that don't get me wrong its not strong just noticeable!!
> 
> I don't often use the bio groom normally only if she any poo stuck in her fur or anything like that so not too often at all!
> 
> ...


The Pork and Applesauce also has grains so I would go back to the Surf and Turf. And I honestly think that it could be more of a build up of grains causing inflammation that may be setting some allergies off. 

The 2 probiotics I recommend for a dog that does not have any GI issues are the one by Mercola and the one by Animal Essentials.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

IzzysBellasMom said:


> I always described the smell as popcorn, but yes I guess it does smell like corn chips!!


lol...I call it Frito Feet. That's usually a sign of too much yeast in their system.


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

I just told my husband the other night Bella needed a bath cause her feet smell like Fritos! I noticed because when we are laying on the couch watching tv she climbs up almost on my head and her front paws are almost always in my face lol!!


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> The Pork and Applesauce also has grains so I would go back to the Surf and Turf. And I honestly think that it could be more of a build up of grains causing inflammation that may be setting some allergies off.
> 
> The 2 probiotics I recommend for a dog that does not have any GI issues are the one by Mercola and the one by Animal Essentials.


Ok lovely I will go back to the surf and turf such a shame as I wanted to change her to lower protein and give her a little bit more variety! Will also look at the probiotics thanks again!


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

ToniLWilson said:


> I just told my husband the other night Bella needed a bath cause her feet smell like Fritos! I noticed because when we are laying on the couch watching tv she climbs up almost on my head and her front paws are almost always in my face lol!!


Its such a strange smell isn't it I couldn't figure out how to describe it!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Great advice given so far . Owen's feet and ears used to smell like Fritos due to a propensity for yeast overgrowth. I use a prescription antifungal ear wash and Malaseb shampoo (which is antifungal) with his normal bath weekly. Additionally, I give daily probiotics - one is a human chewable tablet safe for dogs and the other is the animal essential one. I used to use the AE one alone with little to no noticeable results so mileage may vary depending on the dogs. Wash her feet everytime you go for a walk- I would use a tiny amount of dish soap and water to remove the potential allergens. The waterless sprays (like biogroom and proline self rinse plus) may clean on the surface bit won't remove allergens.

You can do a trial of switching her off her food too but it'll be hard to exactly pinpoint what is causing it if you do all at once. 

Hope this helps! I think the Malaseb shampoo can be found on amazon and you might look into it even as a foot rinse if you don't want to use it on her whole body.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> Great advice given so far . Owen's feet and ears used to smell like Fritos due to a propensity for yeast overgrowth. I use a prescription antifungal ear wash and Malaseb shampoo (which is antifungal) with his normal bath weekly. Additionally, I give daily probiotics - one is a human chewable tablet safe for dogs and the other is the animal essential one. I used to use the AE one alone with little to no noticeable results so mileage may vary depending on the dogs. Wash her feet everytime you go for a walk- I would use a tiny amount of dish soap and water to remove the potential allergens. The waterless sprays (like biogroom and proline self rinse plus) may clean on the surface bit won't remove allergens.
> 
> You can do a trial of switching her off her food too but it'll be hard to exactly pinpoint what is causing it if you do all at once.
> 
> ...


Thanks again great advice!! 

I Have ordered the silver colloidal spray and will see if that helps if no change after a few weeks I will try the Malaseb as I have found that on the internet and like you say I could just use it on her paws!! Maybe I will just try the spray to start with without changing her food as I have a little left, see if there are any noticeable changes then try the Malaseb then change the food like you say if I change all at once I am unlikely to know which one is actually helping!! 

I will try the animal essential probiotic and see if that helps too!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

hoaloha said:


> Great advice given so far . Owen's feet and ears used to smell like Fritos due to a propensity for yeast overgrowth. I use a prescription antifungal ear wash and Malaseb shampoo (which is antifungal) with his normal bath weekly. Additionally, I give daily probiotics - one is a human chewable tablet safe for dogs and the other is the animal essential one. I used to use the AE one alone with little to no noticeable results so mileage may vary depending on the dogs. Wash her feet everytime you go for a walk- I would use a tiny amount of dish soap and water to remove the potential allergens. The waterless sprays (like biogroom and proline self rinse plus) may clean on the surface bit won't remove allergens.
> 
> You can do a trial of switching her off her food too but it'll be hard to exactly pinpoint what is causing it if you do all at once.
> 
> ...


Marisa, what chewable probiotic do you use, i alternate with probiotics by Ask Ariel and AE? Chloe and Kelly both have a problem with yeast so i stopped feeding foods with any types of potatoes and of course no grains and use the Malaseb shampoo on their feet when bathing.


----------

